# New Plans - Which Incubator To Get?



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Right, Ive decided to invest in a proper incubator. I dont really trust myself to make from scratch a fully working incubator...would rather be safer by using a manufactured one. 

My O/H has been reading about the "Herp Nursery II" which sounds like it does the business...but is there any others that are just as good?

Any help would be appreciated...let me know the pros and cons of any youve got/used before :notworthy:


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

if u look on youtube u can get a step by step video on how to build one if that helps


----------

